# mild weather in northeast ohio



## ctilley1219 (Mar 7, 2013)

There will be some pretty wet mild weather in northeast ohio this weekend. Will anyone venture
out or is just too early?


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

Too early to find anything but it would be nice to get out for a walk. If it is nice sunday I will be going out for observation


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Did anyone check out the comet?Not as impressive as Hale bop but still cool.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

I am in southwest ohio and the Spring flowers in my yard are about to flower out. A snapping turtle dug itself out of the mud yesterday so Spring is about to make an appearance and it is about time, LOL.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Tda ate that turtle.But thats just me.Good to see things waking up from winter.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

That us spossed to be Ida ate that turtle.


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

Currently 58 here in Wooster. Supposed to get up to 64 today.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Well we got some more moisture.To bad its the white kind.I am really done with snow if we get moore I honestly think Im gona vomit.


----------

